# Gheeno in the bay



## Buckeye95 (Oct 13, 2020)

Does anybody run a gheenoe in the bay? I’m interested in buying one but wanted to hear any input anybody has. I mostly fly fish and just want something small I can get around in the bay in and cruise up the rivers


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I ran a 15' riverhawk for years. It was a great boat for doing exactly what you are talking about. I built a platform on the back and would pole it very easily in 6". I had a little evinrude(20jp, if I recall).


----------

